# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Elbasani, mirësevini në qytetin e ballokumeve!

## ClaY_MorE

Përshëndetje miq!

Mirë se vini në sofrën virtuale të Elbasanit. Të gjithë elbasanllinjtë të mblidhen e të diskutojnë në këtë temë.


Ju uroj të kaloni çastë të bukura.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Përshendetje Elbasani!

Besoj se ne sofrën tuaj ka vend edhe për mysafir apo jo?  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju përshëndes dhe  shpresoj që  në sofër të ketë edhe ballokume...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Përshendetje Elbasani!
> 
> Besoj se ne sofrën tuaj ka vend edhe për mysafir apo jo? 
> 
> Ju përshëndes dhe  shpresoj që  në sofër të ketë edhe ballokume...


Normale, kot nuk jemi qyteti më mikpritës...  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa për ballokumen, e kemi lënë tek dera. Sapo futesh në temë më atë përballesh  :i qetë:

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Normale, kot nuk jemi qyteti më mikpritës... )
> 
> Sa për ballokumen, e kemi lënë tek dera. Sapo futesh në temë më atë përballesh


Se paskam ditur që paskeni ballokume dietale  :ngerdheshje:  

p.s flm. për mikpritjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Clay More, kur te vij ne Elbasan ndonje dite, bej gafe edhe sme gjen ballokume, se do ta nxjerr namin per mashtrues ne forum.

lol

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Clay More, kur te vij ne Elbasan ndonje dite, bej gafe edhe sme gjen ballokume, se do ta nxjerr namin per mashtrues ne forum.
> 
> lol


Hajde njëherë ti po ballokumja gjendet kollaj.

----------


## Apollyon

Ja se kam gjith ato shoke e shoqe ne Elbasan, kushedi vij ndonje dite me verte. Edhe ta premtoj se do vij te t'takoj.

----------


## milanistja_el

> Ja se kam gjith ato shoke e shoqe ne Elbasan, kushedi vij ndonje dite me verte. Edhe ta premtoj se do vij te t'takoj.


Welcomeeeeeee re welcome te sofra. Po ti hajde se t'i bajme ballakumet qe mos dali ClaY_MorE mashtrus  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Po un e di qe se le shokun ne balte ti, me duart e tua prej floriri do i besh ballokumet edhe shokun se tradheton.

Milaniste cben akoma zgjuar ti?

----------


## milanistja_el

> Po un e di qe se le shokun ne balte ti, me duart e tua prej floriri do i besh ballokumet edhe shokun se tradheton.
> 
> Milaniste cben akoma zgjuar ti?


Yep s'ju tradhetoj te dyve... ti do hash ballakum e ClaY s'do dali mashtrus  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja, akoma neper forum, S'me flihet gjume  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

E shoh, edhe un kam nja 3 ore te mira ktej, po beja gjegjeza filmash e tregimesh. Pse nuk erdhe te zhvilloje pak memorjen, se na kthyen pas nja 20  vjet.

lol

----------


## milanistja_el

> E shoh, edhe un kam nja 3 ore te mira ktej, po beja gjegjeza filmash e tregimesh. Pse nuk erdhe te zhvilloje pak memorjen, se na kthyen pas nja 20  vjet.
> 
> lol


Pse nuk thua ti qenket kenaqur  :buzeqeshje:  Ja po e bej nje xhiro tani te shoh ca keni bere ndonje gje te bukur

----------


## Apollyon

Hajt me, ato lojra me shtuan pak deshiren per te ndejt ne forum.

----------


## milanistja_el

> Hajt me, ato lojra me shtuan pak deshiren per te ndejt ne forum.


Apollyon nga e ke fshehur temen me filma re se s'po e gjej kam dy ore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Se di nga iku.. Dola jashte ne ballkon te pija nje cigare, edhe paska rene nje mjergull ne qytet qe se kisha pare asnjeher.

Ka mjergull atje te ty?

----------


## [Perla]

Ti milanistja_el ke nje muaj qe me ke premtuar ballokume nga dora jote , po ahaaa akoma  :arushi: 

Ja mirese ju gjej elbasanllinj (mire e thash  :perqeshje:  ) Ta gezoni sofren e re  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Perla do ikim bashke ne Elbasan tju bejm vizite ?

----------


## [Perla]

Mua nuk me pranojne. S'kam leje qarkullimi andej  :perqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Se di nga iku.. Dola jashte ne ballkon te pija nje cigare, edhe paska rene nje mjergull ne qytet qe se kisha pare asnjeher.
> 
> Ka mjergull atje te ty?


Ketu jo s'ka mjegull, eshte pak fare fresket, qetesi per qejf... Mjegulla ka hip maje Krrabes, po vjen ne Tirane me duket  :buzeqeshje: 





> Ti milanistja_el ke nje muaj qe me ke premtuar ballokume nga dora jote , po ahaaa akoma 
> 
> Ja mirese ju gjej elbasanllinj (mire e thash) Ta gezoni sofren e re


Mirese erdhe ne sofer yvi.  :i ngrysur:  he mi se nga duart e mia do t'i jap ballokumet. Te pakten kur te vini na lajmeroni dy dite perpara qe te hani ballokume te fresketa se po nuk na thate i bie te hani ato te dyqanit  :perqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Mua nuk me pranojne. S'kam leje qarkullimi andej


Ca thua moj se Tirana do bahet me pashaportizim... ne s'e kemi aprovu akoma ligjin. Hajde sa here te duash  :ngerdheshje:

----------

